# AC off due to high engine temp...still.



## BlackCruze (Jun 20, 2019)

I’m still working on my brother in law’s 2012 Cruze. It keeps popping this message up, I’ve replaced both temp sensors with AC Delco sensors and Reset codes... it lasts for maybe a day and then the problem is back. I cannot recall what the code is off the top of my head but I can find out tomorrow. I hear of people replacing the thermostat and water pump... it isn’t overheating at all or losing coolant... it just thinks it is and is overreacting, lol. So, now that both sensors have been replaced and the problem persists... what should I be looking at now? I wanna get this car out of my hair!!


----------



## BlackCruze (Jun 20, 2019)

Anyone? Someone has to know SOMETHING on a website dedicated to these cars.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

BlackCruze said:


> Anyone? Someone has to know SOMETHING on a website dedicated to these cars.


I wonder if it's a sensor wiring issue, but I think that usually results in a cold reading, not hot.

What was the code you got?

Doug

.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

When I experienced ac off issue I actually had a coolant leak on my crossover tube.

im guessing low coolant levels caused the ECT to read air bubbles instead of coolant.

could be a couple different things but it will help with what engine code you have and also check your coolant reservoir to see if it’s low.


----------



## Walangord (Oct 14, 2019)

I've had that message once, on a hot engine, driving at 25 miles. It just popped up. Did not get engine power reduced though.
And since that day, it never came back. Its like a mystery what triggers that message.


----------



## Cruze dream (Oct 18, 2019)

BlackCruze said:


> I’m still working on my brother in law’s 2012 Cruze. It keeps popping this message up, I’ve replaced both temp sensors with AC Delco sensors and Reset codes... it lasts for maybe a day and then the problem is back. I cannot recall what the code is off the top of my head but I can find out tomorrow. I hear of people replacing the thermostat and water pump... it isn’t overheating at all or losing coolant... it just thinks it is and is overreacting, lol. So, now that both sensors have been replaced and the problem persists... what should I be looking at now? I wanna get this car out of my hair!!


I’m having the same problem, I just had the oil changed and was told I also should have the spark plugs changed because I have 90,000 miles. I never had an issue with the car. Then I get a call the spark plug housing needs to be replaced. Today I am driving g my car for about an hour and I get the ac turned off due to hot engine. I did not even have the Ac on. Then the car starts beeping check engine saying engine hot. I checked the antifreeze and it was half full . I went to Auto zone to have them do a test on it to tell me why the check engine is on. I was told the thermostat was stuck open. Before I left the station that did my oil they suggested I get my thermostat checked that the fan kept running. I had never heard the fan continues running. So I’m home now and see my anti freeze is empty and I even had some message about a stabilizer or something like that. I don’t know what to do. I’m scared to even drive it to get it repaired because it gets to hot . I don’t want to crack my engine block.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Cruze dream said:


> So I’m home now and see my anti freeze is empty


You've got a leak somewhere. Gotta find that before you can address it. 

I hope that Stabilitrak warning is something else - otherwise, it might signal something ugly.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cruze dream said:


> I’m having the same problem, I just had the oil changed and was told I also should have the spark plugs changed because I have 90,000 miles. I never had an issue with the car. Then I get a call the spark plug housing needs to be replaced. Today I am driving g my car for about an hour and I get the ac turned off due to hot engine. I did not even have the Ac on. Then the car starts beeping check engine saying engine hot. I checked the antifreeze and it was half full . I went to Auto zone to have them do a test on it to tell me why the check engine is on. I was told the thermostat was stuck open. Before I left the station that did my oil they suggested I get my thermostat checked that the fan kept running. I had never heard the fan continues running. So I’m home now and see my anti freeze is empty and I even had some message about a stabilizer or something like that. I don’t know what to do. I’m scared to even drive it to get it repaired because it gets to hot . I don’t want to crack my engine block.


Welcome Aboard!(Y)

You really need to be more specific with the codes and messages so we do not need to guess. It's bad enough that each code may mean multiple things.

2013 Cruze A/C off due to high engine temp

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## 5Italia (Apr 12, 2019)

2012 ltz 1.4 turbo 94,400k miles here. I too just had the AC off due to high temp message. Fan kept running long after car was turned off. Hubby drove it this am around the neighborhood to get the windows to defrost. (Gotta love a steamy Florida AM). Fan was on, but defrost was also on at that time. Turned defrost off. Drove it 10 miles to work. Then the message popped up when I parked.
I'm curious as to why it came up and if its safe to drive.


----------



## eddie cress (Oct 23, 2019)

Cruze dream said:


> I’m having the same problem, I just had the oil changed and was told I also should have the spark plugs changed because I have 90,000 miles. I never had an issue with the car. Then I get a call the spark plug housing needs to be replaced. Today I am driving g my car for about an hour and I get the ac turned off due to hot engine. I did not even have the Ac on. Then the car starts beeping check engine saying engine hot. I checked the antifreeze and it was half full . I went to Auto zone to have them do a test on it to tell me why the check engine is on. I was told the thermostat was stuck open. Before I left the station that did my oil they suggested I get my thermostat checked that the fan kept running. I had never heard the fan continues running. So I’m home now and see my anti freeze is empty and I even had some message about a stabilizer or something like that. I don’t know what to do. I’m scared to even drive it to get it repaired because it gets to hot . I don’t want to crack my engine block.


The by pass coolant hose that runs from the coolant tank is prone to coming apart in the housing.
amazon.com/gp/product/B014RF7SW6/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_image_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
amazon.com/gp/product/B00M38TZQC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The two parts should take care of antifreeze leaks. Not to hard to change. The plastic hose end cracks in the housing and starts leaking, sets off all kinds of codes. takes about 30 minutes to change out both pieces


----------



## Rickyg0672 (May 24, 2018)

eddie cress said:


> The by pass coolant hose that runs from the coolant tank is prone to coming apart in the housing.
> amazon.com/gp/product/B014RF7SW6/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_image_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> amazon.com/gp/product/B00M38TZQC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> The two parts should take care of antifreeze leaks. Not to hard to change. The plastic hose end cracks in the housing and starts leaking, sets off all kinds of codes. takes about 30 minutes to change out both pieces


i just changed both of those parts not difficult at all fixed the leak but immediately after got P0101 code and it took forever to find a Mass Air Flow Sensor. i will tell you i have a 2016 cruze limited lt 1.4l turbo and parts are not easy to find or the part is actually a 2015 cruze part


----------

